# Can Ford do this?



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Good evening DW

Yet again i have a problem i think the more knowledgeable people on here can help me with, ill try keep it short and simple but basically here it is.

Mums looked into getting a new car and decided to buy a new fiesta, they got it for a price that was on a march deal all hands shook and deposit paid. 

Car was expected late this week i think but Ford rang my dad earlier and basically whats been said is the car wont be here untill april but my parents have to go in and pay for the car or the agreed price might change and go up as the car was bought in a "March Deal" which wont stand if paid for in april when the car arrives, she then went on to say the car needs taxing even though its tax exempt etc 

But basically the way we see it is it isn't out fault they have failed to get the car on time so why should we pay for it until we get it and surely if we've agreed on a price they cant change it because their delivering the car late in a different month :s the deal would still stand as the purchase was made and deposit paid in March?

I hope that makes sense lol

All advice welcome thanks as always 

Luke


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Pay on delivery. If you have a written order from the dealer, that is a contract. If the dealer wants to renounce that just tell them to stick it where the sun doesn't shine or tell them you are asking advice from Trading Standards first - I think they will backtrack.
Or go to another dealer they are pretty much off the shelf cars.

Another thing to note, once the dealer has your money there is no incentive to hurry & they are making interest on YOUR money!!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks mate thats what i was thinking, its annoyed us because they came across all nice at first saying sorry etc then when we said we'd rather wait because what happens if we pay then "oh the cars gone back another 2 weeks" etc came up, they then started with the we cant guarantee your price rubbish but i was sure putting a deposit down and ordering the car secures the price  

May ring trading standards anyway always helps to have something as back up 

Thanks Luke


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Stand your ground your within your rights "What if the car isn't upto scratch" and you reject it i.e the paints all f***** SEE MY POINT DON'T lose your position of strenght but i do encourage you to read the small print just to be on the safe side all the best :thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I defo wouldn't pay in advance, If they go bust in the meantime (it happens), you're royally snookered


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As mentioned above only pay on delivery and on the price agreed. You have an order which is a contract if they can fill the order on time its their fault. If anything they should be giving you something for delaying the car delivery!


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

It may be worth sending an EMail to this guy. The CEOs do not like it when their minions cause trouble for them 

Ford UK: - Mark Ovenden	- Managing Director

E-mail	[email protected]
Website	http://www.ford.co.uk
Company Twitter	@forduk


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

deals done. you pay the price you agreed. deposit confirms this

i had to wait 6 months for my RS to arrive, and still paid the same price.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

As above, the price was agreed and signed. It is there fault the vehicle is late and you should only start paying for the vehicle when you sign and pick up the keys. Stand your ground and as said mention Citizens Advice Bureau and Trading Standards and see what happens but be prepared to walk away from it should it come to it.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Good advice all above. You have a signed contract and I would stand my ground. They have an incentive to register cars for march as a new reg mth as the target is high so they get additional support and bonus. They may well loose out financially as the offer won't flow into April and the manufacturer may not support the new reg come april, but that is there problem not yours as they are late with the delivery, this is why they want to tax it / register it now so they get the bonus against the march reg. Don't pay them a penny till the car is ready to be delivered and you are satisfied that is meets your agreement, i.e spec, colour, condition. 

Them telling you you need to pay up front and wanting to tax the car before it is even delivered is absolutely disgraceful in my book and I would be seriously considering canceling and going elsewhere on principal.

I am no lawyer, but I would think that they are technically in breach of the contract you have signed and agreed as per your sales order and deposit. Get it back and shop somewhere where you can have confidence you will get what you pay for.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

if a deposit has been paid, you pay the remainder of the agreed price. It shouldnt be more or less.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

if its a new car they tax it at the dealership on the day you drive off usually. Find out and make sure the model ordered really is tax exempt too.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds like they want to hit target and bonus for the month


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice and the contact info we have rang Ford UK but not the manager directly that should help a lot 

It does seem like their doing it to meet targets etc and o be fair if they where just honest we may be more understanding but thinking were idiots threatening to change the price is stupid so we will stand our ground until the car is here and we can look it over make sure its all up to scratch 

One good thing about it being late is ill be out the sling and able to get my hands on it  think a new washmitt and a chance to get the DA and tripple out as im sure it'll have some light swirls (my aunties did ) 

Again thanks for all your help this forum never fails when i need advice!

Luke


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad you got it sorted mate


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Havent sorted yet mate but i read your post before edit and i will be going along them lines 

Thanks for your advice 

Luke


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

They sound to me like a business with a cash flow problem! I most certainly wouldn't be paying them in advance, and I'd be asking them what they are going to do to compensate you for the delay, throw in some free servicing, or car mats, perhaps they've got some supagard kits they can give you for you to apply properly at some later stage. 

What ever you do, do not pay, if they do have a cash flow problem and go into insolvency before you get your car you will have a tough time getting your money back as other creditors will be far higher up the list than you!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Have you paid a deposit?
If no then tell them they have not met their contractual side of the deal and cancel, go elsewhere, these cars can be haggled over, this business sounds like they are in bother, if they are doing this with buying customers then servicing will also be targeted for cost saving, up to you but I know what I would do now, cancel unless they throw in a load of goodies and a full tank of fuel, you have the whip hand here.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help we have paid a deposit i was just wondering if their is any way to find out if this companies in any trouble with money?

Thanks Luke


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

As poor as it is I think it may be the way of the world... my other half is renewing a lease deal from Audi mind you but I think the time intervals and basic rules still apply especially with new registration interval

Was advised that in order to save £32 per month on the lease deal had to be done and dusted this month for a "March Deal" but delivery will not take place until mid to end April.....But if she waits till April first to make the order she will still get the car in roughly the same time frame maybe a "wafffer thin mint" of a smidgen later but it will cost more per month.

Classed as a March rushed deal but no sign of the car till April maybe even May even thought the car is already built and sitting waiting somewhere as she has convinced herself that 3 years after everyone else that White is the best colour.....

Its all a bloomin racket !

Edited to say its why I run older larger engine "luxury" briefs - as long as they have decent paint


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Not sandicliffe is it ? Once a car has been ordered by the dealer then the price will not increase, what might affect the price is if any monthly targets were included in the agreed price. I've got a seat Ibiza on order, the dealer wants that in the march figures so they are taxing it. When a car is taxed it needs to be registered and I guess this is the dealers problem. They want/need to get the car registered to hit the agreed price. To do this they need to put it in your name so if you back out now they will be left with a car in your name and you are likely to get the v5 before the car.

Anyway, let them register it and pay nothing else, it's there problem unless you have it in writting that the car must be registered by month end.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah it was sandicliffe haha 

We refused to pay and they rang back saying thats fine and the reason they wanted it paid for is because my mums car is the one missing from making their target for the month but the deals going to stay the same and we can pay upon collection 

Thanks for all the help in getting this sorted 

Luke


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't like sandicliffe, they tried selling an imported puma fobbing it off as a uk car, yes I know from the same factory but if I wanted an import I'd have got one with a few k knocked off their price


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

It could even be a case that the car came in on time but they found out they made an error on the spec/colour or something. They are unlikely to tell you the customer hense them saying there is a delay as they have to order another.

I've just noticed today as I was sitting in my new Evoque that the headlining etc is the wrong colour. It is Ivory & I ordered Cirrus which is a very light grey.
I rang the dealer & stated someone will be replacing the entire headlining whether it be the dealer or factory.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I thaught as in the original post the car will be delayed till April? They can't tax a car that is not there as it has to be registerd. you can't register a car that doesn't exist. It is usually done the day before collection - well Landrover do anyway.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You can register a car from the chassis number i think, ours tend to be registered on the day of delivery though


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dealer targets / bonuses / marketing campaigns are now quarterly based so it could have been costly for them not being able to register the car before quarter end

The talk about the price you agree is the price you pay is all dependent on the terms and conditions - not at all unusual to see in Terms and Conditions a clause that states that deal is subject to change should there be a price increase etc 

In my experience very few people give the Terms and Conditions a thorough read - extremely naive


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

What your dealer is saying about delays, is correct. 
I've had my 2013 Fiesta ST2 on order since 15th Jan, delivery was first quoted to be 7th March, then 14th, now it's the 29th. Delivery dates for Fiestas have slipped due to gate release hold ups at their Cologne factory where the fiestas are built.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Isn't the fiesta mainly built in Valencia ?


----------

